# Viking Football



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I can't believe Michael Bennett could miss the entire season!!! I was getting so excited for the Vikes this fall, but now I can't help but feel a little disappointed etc. I am starting to think that being a Vikes fan has led to a diminished quality of life :wink: Any opinions????


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

:beer: ahhhhhh....let mama cleo rub her ball and tell you how this plays out.......

1) Mike Tice says James Wofford has a legitimate chance of being "one hell of runner" for us this season.

2) In training camp chris Hovan runs the 40 yd dash faster than moe williams and doug chapmen........tice says there "great short yardage backs" (ie...they suck, but any idiot that weighs 225 can run 2-3 yds a pop)

3) Mike Tice cuts james wofford and starts bragging up how good onterrio smith can be.

4)2nd preseason game onterrio smith runs for 13 yds on 21 carries. Goes out on the town after the game and is arrested for sexual assult.

5)Vikes sign Terry Allen. Tice tells everyone how great of shape terry is in and he is just what they need to make a super bowl run.

Hopefully i'm wrong, but until they put another receiver opposite moss we're screwed anyway!!!! What the hell, the bates, alexander project didn't work last season, why would it work this season. My advice to culpepper........run, daunte, run......

I'm afraid it's another season of agony for vikes fans. I'll still watch every game though....get p-owed when they lose, throw fits, throw beer cans, shout obscenities.

man i hate that i love the vikes!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps.....

is it me, or is tice the worst frickin coach in the history of the nfl.......

He could single handedly ruin the pepper for his career. earth to tice......the "randy ratio" was the dumbest thing you could ever have said. I would rather see the "tice ratio" every time you call a bonehead play i get three kicks at that oversized "junk in your trunk."

we let dungy an billick among others go and kept this mentally challenged jerry's kid......i still can't beleive it.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

That was great Fishhook. The following is a quote from Viking Update that I found amusing:

"Mike Tice kind of emerged from his bunker Thursday to discuss Michael Bennett. In a one-paragraph press release, Tice explained he was happy Bennett had opted for a second surgical procedure and hopes he can be back for at least part of the 2003 season.

Our question would be what part of that scenario would make Tice happy? Maybe he found some old "How to Deal With the Media" books of Denny Green's -- which likely went unread. When Tice says he was happy, it really means he finally quit sobbing in his office. When he said Bennett can be back for part of the 2003 season, he fears it will only be for the team Christmas party.
[/quote]


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

fishhook,
Brutally honest but totally true.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Ain't that the truth eric.....

another story from the mike tice files....He recentley painted his house canary yellow with green trim...NO LIE.....

He claims it will stir conversation when he has visitors

I'm guessing it will stir a little more than that if he has another losing season.

jeremy


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The nail has been hit on the head!!!! My viking highlight this year is the draft. By the time the Vikings finally got their pick up there I found myself laying on the family room floor in a fetal position, twitching. How can people screw things up so badly??? I'm surprised Tice wasn't wearing a flak jacket at the draft press conference.....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

k: now i'm chuckling....that was pretty funny.

i can't wait for training camp....more stories on how great the vikes look.

another last thing about tice....Why does he always look like he's constipated. And the kicker, what sent me over the edge last season with him is the turd-eating smirk he always gives after a bad play, or a bad call or whatever......it's horrible. Looks like he's watching a rerun of stripperela on spike tv. (and enjoying it)


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fishook, you are very wise and know that of which you speak on matters of the Queenies. As one who has ruined many weekends being bitter and frustrated by Vikingland decisions, performances, outcomes and game-deciding scenarios that you couldn't even begin script into a really bad movie, I feel your pain.

I'm sure other teams are snake-bit too, but does it seem odd to anyone else that the Queens seem to show up on the wrong side of about 70% of the highlight and record breaking film clips?

Anybody feel better than 8-8?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

its the super bowl losses....the missed field goal in the nfc title game....the antonio freeman monday night miracle catch and td........the vikes seem to be destined for failure.

But one day, like a goose hunter in the decoys, they will pop out of that shadow grass blind and POW......a super bowl CHAMPIONSHIP.....

The problem is, the 1/2 time entertainment is probably still a measly sperm in some 5 year old.

They are going no-where until tice gets da-boot.

On a bright note though....i disagree with a lot of the media on the offseason. Claiborn is a huge addition and irvin and walker are major step ups.

But I just don't think Tice could lead a vulture to road kill. It comes down to the players winning, but the coach has to be a leader. Someone they respect. I just don't see that.

ps...Pardon me....i get to opinionated when it comes to the vikes

The day will come we all can walk around in early february with a smile on our face, and a vikes jersey on our back....and not get made fun of.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dan Bueide said:


> Anybody feel better than 8-8?


Talk about a sucker bet. :lost:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Now !!! I get accused of being morose & cynical - But I'm always positive at the start of the NFL season :roll:

Seriously! being a hardcore Vikings Fan is one of the most difficult things in life :eyeroll:

Last year I predicted (I think 11-5) & half way thru I just said I meant 5 & 11 

I have even less confidence now - than ever & have got to where it is better to laugh at them, then be down on mondays, cause of the outcome & at the end of the year (if they have a chance) it's much better to understand (It aint going to happen)

But on the Flip side with parity & how fast some teams have rebuilt & even prospered so soon gives hope .............naaaah!!! :******:

I'm a guy who loves & admires a good (Great) Defense -then just have a QB like Montana & you have a legitimate shot

But like already said the current coaching & QB situation (& does the defense have any REAL All Pro players left at all ???) Heck even if most were above average - I could have some hope

Oh well ! it's way too early to be so negative & depressed over football

Now if Pariese does not return & the Sioux don't find a blue chip goalie - I may have to be committed next spring :beer: :wink:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bledsoe/Coates hooking up for something-teen receptions and 200+ yards, with the result blowing a 20 point lead in Foxborough.....

Macmahon coming off the bench (ala Kurt Gibson) to throw 4 4th quarter TD's blowing another big lead in Chi-town....

Jim Miller performing like he should against everyone else and looking like Johhny Unitis's reincarnation against the Queens....

For far too long, not having a d-back or a linebacker who can actually catch a ball - MAYBE knock it down - catch it, no way...

The list goes on and on.....

By God, when the planets do align, I'll be a happy man!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We should get a online FB pool going - not big bucks but say the winner gets to pick where the money is donated to help ND wildlife ???

Say 20 bucks a head ??? (less or more) ???

tmorrie is already the official banker ???

Have to have your picks in online by Friday (or game time) ???


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

kewl...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We could set it up on a 3rd party site...

Here's one I found in searching for a few moments.

Sounds like fun. 

http://thefanpool.com/


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I still blame Darren Nelson for a majority of my lifes Woes......I harken back to his days as Fan Line host...weekly someone would call just to ask him what he was doing dropping the ball against the'Skins.

Well the viking talk has made me ill again uke:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Did anyone else ever have the Vikings jacket with purple felt body and yellow plastic sleeves? The sleeves would freeze up and crack during winter recess in elementary school. A purple Vikes jersey with number 44 was also a "must have" when I was a kid. I suppose most of the guys here are too young to remember Chuck Foreman, Sammy White, Carl Eller, Jim Marshall, etc, etc.

Over the years, I have realized that the secret to being a Viking's fan is to have realistic expectations. At the beginning of every season, all I hope for is one victory against the Cheeseheads. If they beat the Pack once, I consider it a successful season, regardless of their record.


----------



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

Guys,

If it is so miserable in Viking land, then by all means, please join us Bears fans. We are great people and the Bears always perform. 

Econ

PS- this year we will actually have 8 home games and not 16 road games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Quack,I had one of those jackets and a few jerseys to boot.I was a kid when the purple people eaters had the best defense in the league.You forgot a few hall of famers:Allan Page,Fran Tarkenton(the only Vike that Cosell would give credit),and how about the coach Bud Grant.They had an awesome defense and a pretty good offense,but they just couldnt win the super bowl.The AFC diminated in those days.Dou you remember when Miami had a perfect season?That year was another super bowl loss for the tikes.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

All long time Vikes fans DETEST the Cheese, the Chefs, the Fish, the Raiders and the Steelers!! :sniper: :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

> and the Bears always perform.


You mean the Bears actually have fans???? I might be up for a performance from the Teddy Bears but seeing the Super Bowl Shuffle was the last thing I ever wanted to see from da' Bears. :roll: :wink:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

All right, I have one better than the jacket, which I did own. My grandfather had the "purple people eater" Ford F150. I don't remember the year of the truck, but it was built probably in the mid 70's. Obviously the truck was purple and it also had a white football decal that said "purple people eater." I would love to have that truck right now, might be worth a few bucks on Ebay


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

The offensive line, for the purple, is going to be awesome. Darin Nelson could hit 1000 yards. The defense is going to suprise alot of people with it's improvement. Also, Tice is a pretty darn good coach who made a few mistakes. Bottom line: Culpepper-pro bowl season, Vikes 11-5 to win the North, and dare I say......


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Darrin Nelson??? Uhh Dude, he has been retired since '92? 

I do agree with you however that Vikes will win the north...I don't see why you guys gotta be sooo pessimistic. Ok, here's why I think we'll win.

1. Our defense is 4 times better than last years.
2. Our O-Line is WAY better than last years.
3. Ontario Smith is going to be better than Michael Bennett anyway.
4. Behind a better line and with an incentive laden contract Daunte will perform.
5. Moss has been working his *** off this offseason and will have a career year.
6. The rest of the north sucks, except for GB and they're not that good anyway and not as good as they were last year.
7. I could keep going on, and on but I'll now stop...

Seriously though, the Vikes have the North wrapped up...who's going to beat them?


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Yes, I realize that" Disco" Darrin Nelson is long gone. Maybe I meant Herschel. Point is, why do Viking "fans" always have to be so fair-weather? Show a little optimism, would ya? ...Wait, now that I think of it, it's Ted Brown thats gonna rush for 1000 yards. Go Vikings!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Count me in on the $20.00 bet. As a Vikings fan I am optimistic and am hoping for a 9-7 season if the running game holds up. Most people don't mean to be pessimistic, but a person can't help but wonder how will our hearts get broke this season. I agree the offensive line will be the best we have had since 1998, but the receivers are suspect.

Doesn't help we lost our starting tight end for the first four games.....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Boy does this make me feel ill but maybe it is the running backs we draft or trade for ir keep around beyond there use that has keep us back.

Chuck the puck after his contract signing stopped running into a whole, instead backed in. I have the highlight films to prove it.

Hershel the bobsleder, building block of the Cowboys.

Robert Smith, good back lots of talent, 2 years plus on the DL, then retires in his prime.

Michel Bennett ? jury is still out.

Darin I am afraid to play in the Super Bowl Nelson so I fail to make a super effort to catch the winning touchdown pass. Because I know that Burnsey loves me and I have a job next year.

Cast off and over the hill not worth spending money on Terry Allen gets shipped to Wash where he runs like the back he was.

Then who was it that we picked up for 2 years after the 49'ers knew he was done?

Oh and don't forget the number one pick that went and played baseball and studies classical acting?

Enough ranting, GO VIkes! I still watch and have hope.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know how many of you remember that on that draft day long ago, there were two decent backs available. One was named Darrin Nelson, the other was a slug named "Marcus Allen". That choice was the beginning of the end for the vikes. That just killed them and they haven't recovered since. Lets not also forget that the early year records were padded by playnig in the frigid weather and then they would get home field and then the Rams would come from California and they probably could have beat us in warm climates, but we were used to the cold and they weren't. But, the Marcus Allen thing was a killer!!!!! uke: uke: uke:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

the "liitle scat back from Stanford" was a much better draft choice....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

How about this....I'm not being pessimistic, just honest. The Vikes will beat the Lions, the Bears, and split with the pack (41-41-1 all time). It's an amazing stat. But if you have seen they're out of conference schedule it is in my opinion the toughest schedule in the nfl. How you go 5-11 (isn't that right?) last season and have the toughest schedule this season I'll never know, but whatever. 9-7 would be a huge accomplishment this season with the schedule they have. If they pull that off a super bowl appearance would not be out of the question.

But we need a decent receive other than moss. I think the only reason those other bumms are on the team is becaause Mayville State cut them last fall. They suck. Can't they find someone in nfl europe of the cfl....somewhere......it's not hard. Get open...catch the ball.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm looking forward to training camp.Tired of watching the Twins lose,and then reading about it in the Mpls paper every day.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

kudos to that.... :fro: ......the twins couldn't win a forfeit right now. Been a tough year for minnesota sports. Vikes sucked, T-Wolves lose again in 1st round, Wild make a decent run....and lose, and the Twins prove to everyone they are only worth they're tiny (in mlb standards)salaries. But i'd gladly trade anyone on the team.  ...I don't feel to sorry for them.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I will be at the Twins game on Friday when they play Oakland. I somehow managed to get Roy Smalley's tickets and am hoping by being there it will help break their slump :roll: I have enjoyed this group of players and want to see Dougie M(can't spell his last name) in case they don't sign him next year. This slump has really been a tough one as a Twinks fan, but I am really hoping they will get it together after the all-star break. All I can say is CIRLCE ME BERT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm pulling hard for the twins this year. It's just too bad they r too cheap to go rent-a-player via trade to make a good run at this. By the way, does anyone have any idea when Milton is going to be back??


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking forwrd to the Vikes falling flat on the face AGAIN this year. What's their Super bowl record. What? was that o and four? Why bother with this loser team. Might as well be a bear fan :lol:
Go Pack


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Ripline, you and your fudge-packers can go back to tree-hugging. Nice to see the pack made so many moves this off-season to get better. I think their only addition was------akili smith------ha,ha,ha,ha.... They must have been satisfied losing in the first round of the playoffs.

But bragging rights are made on head2head competition. And I'm feeling confident on a vikes sweep of the pack this year.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Bwaaahaaaahaaa :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ripline...I suppose you have one of those Cheeseheads.What an embarassment.I'd have to be dead drunk to put on one of those things.
Bring on those bums!! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Want to really PO a cheesehead.Ask them why they chose Tony Mandrich over Barry Sanders in the draft several years ago :lol:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

JOKE!!!!
What's the Vikings favorite play?

UP THE GUT FOR NOTHIN! :lol:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I heard the same guy that told the viqueens to trade for Hershal told the Pack to draft the steriod king.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh you Packer fans.......Ok fine I'm a little jealous we haven't one the big one, but I think this year the Vikes regain the central. I can't wait to see Hovan knock Farve senseless and as much as I have enjoyed watching Brett he is on a downward slide. Just ask the Falcons oke:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken,

This your brother. I've seen you dead drunk and you DON'T look good in a cheesehead!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Geez...your first post here and your'e calling me a drunk.What a brother!!At least mom and dad never saw me in that condition. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ref said:


> I've seen you dead drunk and you DON'T look good in a cheesehead!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


I'd pay to see that. :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

We lived in the land of cheese, beer and sausage for two years. Did you know they don't have "drinking fountains" in Wisconsin (or at least Milwaukee)? Instead they have "bubblers". Same thing, different name. And Friday night fish fry's aren't just during Lent. And our "oh ya" is "ya 'der, hey" to them. And you don't go TO someone's PLACE, you go BY SOMEONE (e.g. On Friday night we went by June and Bill).

Anyway, the fishing was mediocre and the hunting stunk, but I did experience the my personal highlights as a Queens and NFL fan. We had a friend whose dad had 14 home seats, and we got to personally witness the Queens beat the Schmack in Lambeau in '91 and '92. Great stadium, great fans, great atmosphere, great experiences - the way football should be played and experienced.

A game in Lambeau is to a pro football fan what an October day in ND is to a duck hunter - uncomparable. Actually getting to witness the Queens win twice in Lambeau was like collecting 5 bands in one day!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Nothing could be sweeter than the *Vikings* beating the Cheezers on a Sunday.

Nothing is real finer than to listen to the cheese whiners on Monday.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Only finer and sweeter because it happens as often as the five band day of duck hunting. Bwaaahaaaahaaaa :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know Ripline...the series is 42-42 and 1 tie.It must be happening more than you think.It'll happen twice this year. You must have a pile of of bands at home!!!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Good shot :sniper:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I heard tonight on the sports - that the vikes have a defense this year :roll: all the right players are there - all they need to do is execute :roll: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
execute who ??? I know all those Minnesotans are packin heat now :roll: but if they have to use them on the field during a game - I'd throw a flag :roll: :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Fetch as long as it is a goose flag the boys from across the river would not hit it anyway   8)


----------

